# Pay question



## Bill1630 (Dec 11, 2017)

When does your amazon flex pay transfer to your account? Tuesday morning?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Tuesday and Friday afternoons


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Tuesday and Friday afternoons


Same here, after 4pm


----------



## Bill1630 (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks... I appreciate it


----------

